# Pinoso



## karmakaos (Mar 22, 2015)

Hi everyone, my partner and I are hopefully moving to Spain soon. Pinoso being top of the list . The only thing is, I can't seem to find any public transport links at all. I did think we'd maybe have to change somewhere going to Alicante for example but have found nothing at all. Does anybody know if there is any public transport system in the area?


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi Pinoso is quite rural , I found this link might help Alicante – Novelda – Pinoso |

Cheers Tony


----------



## karmakaos (Mar 22, 2015)

Thanks, exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

No problemo 

Hope you find your dream property in Pinoso ,

If you do have a change of heart and fancy being a lot closer to Alicante, coast , let me know and I will keep my eye out for you , We are just inland of Alicante .

There are lots of bargains about at the moment !

Cheers Tony


----------



## karmakaos (Mar 22, 2015)

Thanks again. Think we've found our dream property although its not exactly a dream property yet! Can't get back till May to get a second viewing so hopefully nobody else interested and it does well when its surveyed. That failing we'll be back on the look out.


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

karmakaos said:


> Thanks again. Think we've found our dream property although its not exactly a dream property yet! Can't get back till May to get a second viewing so hopefully nobody else interested and it does well when its surveyed. That failing we'll be back on the look out.


Good luck with it !

Hope all goes well for you , and you get to join us here in Sunny Spain soon !!

Cheers Tony


----------

